# Feature Wish list (post L4.03)



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well figured I would take another shot at getting a pulse on what items people would like to see added to the 622.

If you want to post how you would rank these features feel free. I am sure there are some that are on peoples wish lists that I missed. If this is the case, add a post indicating a vote for what you have on your list.

I know that there are a few features on this list that would be better served with a new remote, but I figured perhaps it could be served with a key combination on the remote to provide a discrete code for them. If not, perhaps Dish will add them to a new remote or address this in the future.

Of course this is not an official poll, just a way to discuss what we would like to see an way and to see what ones on the list as a group we would like to see.

Below is a blurb on each feature. Please pick out your best 5 and vote.

*Web Scheduling*
This is the ability to schedule Timer remotely via a web browser etc.

*Native Resolution Pass-through*
Ability to configure the 622 to output to the native resolution of the content. If delivered in 480p then content is outputted by 622 as 480p

*Sticky Playback*
Allows user to pause recorded show, PIP swap and then return and still have the recorded show available. In essence smoother integration between PIP functionality and recorded events.

*Save Preferences and timers using USB Drive.*
Allows user to save settings on 622 so in event of failure, user plugs in usb key into replacement 622 as is good to go.

*USB keyboard support*
Allows user to plug in a USB keyboard into your 622.

*Content Sharing Between 622s and other VIP receivers*
Take content recorded on one 622 and watch it on another 622 or possible other VIP enabled receivers.

*Screen Positioning*
Allows you to reposition your screen to help clipping situations. Centering issues etc.

*High Resolution Support for Pictures*
Be able to display your pictures in higher resolutions. Also would include some other type of features one would expect with picture support like slide showing. maybe even a slide show effect for your screen saver.

*Account Validation/PPV through Ethernet*
Allow user to use Internet for validation rather than requiring phone hookup for people that dont have lane lines.

*Discrete Code for CC on/off*
Provide a remote combination (if possible) to toggle CC on and off. This ofcourse would allow universal remotes to record it and make a one button CC toggle possible.

*Enhance buffering to be retained during standby and when playing a recorded show.*
Originally I saw this as part of Sticky playback but decided to seperate the two. This expands the buffering to when the unit is in standby and also when used is playing back a recording.

*One-button on the remote for change of format (1080i/720p/480p/etc) (Discrete code)*
This is similar to the CC Key combination to provide a single step way of toggling resolutions.

*Switch from dual to single mode and back again via the remote. (Discrete code)*
This is similar to the CC Key combination to provide a single step way of toggling Single/Dual mode.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

Ron,
Thanks for staring another poll. Unless I missed something what happened to external USB hard drive storage? That was one of the most popular wish-list items asked for by 622 owners. 

Big thanks for adding native pass-thru as I'd love to see it added as an option. I think your example would be better off stating "480i" and not "480p" as all the programming from Dish is either 480i, 720p, or 1080i. There are some local OTA digital broadcasts at 480p but I don't think that was what you meant.

Ethernet instead of telephone would also be nice.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As noted in the other thread, External USB Drive storage is coming ... nearly here.
It doesn't need to be wished for since it is (reasonably) near release.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I voted for:

Native resolution pass-through
Sticky Playback and
Save Preferences and timers using USB Drive

I don't see the need for "One-button on the remote for change of format" if the Native resolution pass-through is implemented.

I already use the Slingbox for "Web Scheduling" so I didn't vote for that.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Despite how often I've supported the need for Native Resolution Pass-through, I didn't vote for it because Dish has already committed to it, possibly for as early as last summer. Seems it's running neck-and-neck with external HDD support.

At the top of my list is Web Scheduling. For as long as Dish has collected a DVR "Service" fee, it's about time they started providing a service. I likely wouldn't use it often but would highly appreciate it if I could.

I see Acct Validation through Ethernet as a definate necessity, but didn't vote for it because I suspect (hope?) it will be part of the coming Dish Online VOD.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

How about discrete codes for the various PIP modes. You can already do this for the side by side mode by using the position button assuming the PIP feature is not active at the time. It would be great to have specific codes for PIP (small), PIP (large), PIP (side by side) and PIP (close). Also how about being able to move the PIP window (small or large) so it can be positioned right in the corner of the screen.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> ... Dish has already committed to it, possibly for as early as last summer.


I like that line! We'll "get r done" as early as a year ago! 
50x NBR was also "committed" as early as two years ago. 

I'm sure that the external 622 drives AND 50x NBR truly are coming. I'm curious about native pass though ... we have had a lot of arguments at DBSTalk about what that is and how to implement (what passes and what doesn't and how). Putting a output format button on the remote helps the user decide on the fly what output they want ... I can see people with "native pass through" wanting to turn it off occasionally to see if they can improve picture and receiver performance. The easier the receiver is to operate (less deep menu operation) the better.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> Putting a output format button on the remote helps the user decide on the fly what output they want ... I can see people with "native pass through" wanting to turn it off occasionally to see if they can improve picture and receiver performance. The easier the receiver is to operate (less deep menu operation) the better.


I agree. Native pass through must be an option. For those of us that 'know what is going on' I would prefer the ability to select, or at least cycle through the different output formats and then select the one I prefer at the time without going deep into the menus.

I would expect the average user would like the best resolution to 'just happen' so I also voted for both but don't really expect to see either one anytime soon.


----------



## Hitachi51 (Apr 15, 2005)

I wish that I could remove the automatic displaying of the semi transparent info bar. This is really distracting when I use the swap button while watching two programs at the same time.


----------



## podder320 (Mar 4, 2007)

Never mind discrete codes for CC on/off, what about just plain making it easier? I wouldn't mind if it were a sequence like Menu-8-8-1-View to toggle, but right now it's worse because you have to add left-Select-right-Select before View. What a pain.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I would love to be able to change the output resolution. I have a video processor that can upscale much better than the DISH box. Just give me the 480i out on SD and let me upconvert!


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Sort of a grey area as to what is a "feature" and what is "UI".

Some comments:

- Sticky Playback is already on the 721 which also has Linux, so the code should be able to be cut-and-pasted just like Side-by-Side PIP.

- Native Resolution Pass-Through is one of those things that sounds better in theory than it is in actuality, due to the way that satellite processes channels. Has everyone who has voted for it, tried it manually using the menus ?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

If the web enhancement gave the ability to manage show as well as schedule that would be high on my list. I just spend 3.5 weeks on the road and would have love to be able to manage my content.


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

native resolution pass-through for sure.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would even go a step further on the native resolution feature and say it would be good to be able to set the the output resolution for each given resolution. The would accomplish both native pass through and the ability handle cases like... 

1080i = 1080i
720p = 1080i 
480p = 480p. 

Native pass-through would not support this use case and given some older sets the use case above has merit. 

Native pass-through would be...

1080i = 1080i
720p = 720p
480p = 480p

This is one of the cases where this could improve SD PQ for a number of users and therefore I would like to see more configurability in this area.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

kstuart said:


> Sort of a grey area as to what is a "feature" and what is "UI".
> 
> Some comments:
> 
> ...


Definitely agree on the grey area, but felt that two list were needed because of the requests were tweaks but wanted to capture those tweaks.

As for the Sticky playback cut and paste. The 721 and 622 code bases are not common from my understanding and the 721 also does not deal with OTA or three streams at once so I doubt it would be a cut and paste effort. Hopefully there is some code that could be re-used, but given the complexity of all the different uses cases in a dual TV 3 Stream DVR, I would not be suprised if this was not a trivial task.

As for native resolution, I personally have tried the menus for HD content but not SD in terms of picture quality. Based on posts I have seen here, users have reported feeding TVs directly with 480p/480i have resulted in PQ improvements so I think having this ability would be a good thing. I am concerned if it increase TV time that it might not be that useful.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

We absolutely, positively, have to have native resolution passthrough. The scaler in my HDTV (and I imagine that of others) is superior to the scaler in the 622. One of the reasons I selected it, in fact, was its excellence at dealing with 480i and 480p input signals. The fact that the 622 won't send standard definition signals to the TV at standard definition resolutions without monkeying around with the cables and menus is just very silly at this point.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Slordak said:


> We absolutely, positively, have to have native resolution passthrough. The scaler in my HDTV (and I imagine that of others) is superior to the scaler in the 622. One of the reasons I selected it, in fact, was its excellence at dealing with 480i and 480p input signals. The fact that the 622 won't send standard definition signals to the TV at standard definition resolutions without monkeying around with the cables and menus is just very silly at this point.


There is another benefit to using the S-Video from the 622 to an S-Video input on your HD TV for SD channels, and that is that you can customize the settings for that input for SD.

My HD TV has separate settings for each input, and for channels like HD-Net and Discovery HD, you want to use the "purest"possible settings, with all the "gizmos" turned off. But for SD channels, you want to use things like the Noise Reduction setting, bring up the sharpness setting, etc.


----------



## djdj (Jul 27, 2004)

Not sure why Dish has taken so long to implement native resolution passthrough. Being a programmer myself, the way I would implement it would be to have a list of possible source formats: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and let the user select what resolution to output for each one, selecting from 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i. 

Example:
480i .... Output as 480i
480p .... Output as 480p
720p .... Output as 1080i
1080i .... Output as 1080i

Simple enough, no? I think it would address everyone's needs. The only thing I see being an issue is aspect ratios. But that is easily addressed with the * key, and remembering its setting for each resolution.


----------



## Wake Jitsu (Jan 18, 2007)

I would like Folders in the recordings list. Anytime you have more than one episode of a program, they'd all be contained within a folder.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

If I enter a channel number directly, I would like it to go directly to that channel, even if I am currently in a favorites list that does not include that channel. Tha favorites list should automaticaly change to "all subscribed"


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

audiomaster said:


> If I enter a channel number directly, I would like it to go directly to that channel, even if I am currently in a favorites list that does not include that channel. Tha favorites list should automaticaly change to "all subscribed"


If you type a channel number it will go directly to that channel, no matter what favorites list your are showing...

If you are looking at the EPG, then you are correct it will not go to a channel not in that list.

Just wanted to clarify what your actual request was.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

One button on the remote to activate CC. It now takes 11 clicks of various buttons just to turn it on. At least I have it set up on my Harmony 550 so I only push 1 button. So maybe I don't need it on the Dish remote. But others may. And then it doesn't work on all channels.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

My vote in order

1: Screen Positioning, mostly because my tv does not support it and do get some display problems with HD shows with bars.

2: Web Scheduling


But the one I would rate 1st but it is not on the list, is the capability to recover deleted shows....!

Capability of recovering deleted shows will be used by every DVR user, while the rest of the features on the list will be used by a few who like to play with technology.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

I was rewiring some cables behind my TV when it occurred to me that the VIP622 should be more of a media hub than just a Satellite DVR. Considering that it already has sufficient hardware to decode h.264 and mpeg2 HD content, why not expand its functionality to act as a media player? There is a network jack on the 622 waiting to connected to my home network to stream content from a UPnP media server. I am not taking about transferring any content off the hard drive, just playback of media files accessible over your network or possibly over internetTV. As an example, similar functionality was given to the Sony Playstation3 which is also positioning itself as being more than just a game system. How about it Dish, would you consider adding media player functionality?


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

rtk said:


> I was rewiring some cables behind my TV when it occurred to me that the VIP622 should be more of a media hub than just a Satellite DVR. Considering that it already has sufficient hardware to decode h.264 and mpeg2 HD content, why not expand its functionality to act as a media player? There is a network jack on the 622 waiting to connected to my home network to stream content from a UPnP media server. I am not taking about transferring any content off the hard drive, just playback of media files accessible over your network or possibly over internetTV. As an example, similar functionality was given to the Sony Playstation3 which is also positioning itself as being more than just a game system. How about it Dish, would you consider adding media player functionality?


I suggested this months ago, and it went over like a lead balloon. Fortunately, my DVD player will play MP3 CDs, but there is no convenient way to just plug in a flash drive, and no way at all to play internet content through my home theater system.

Another enhancement I asked for was to expand the program guild to a second level, with something like the IMDB page for movies and shows. I'm always wondering who that familiar actor or actress is, so I have to trudge into the office, log on to the internet, run up the IMDB page and look it up. It would be great if a push of the button would bring up a plot summary and a complete cast list.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Once the ethernet is enabled I expect we will se a lot more cool features that require it.


----------



## Aswm (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is today's update on native pass through:

Thank you for your email. At this time I do not have any information concerning when native pass through will be available through us. I apologize for any inconvenience but unfortunately there is no estimated date for this software release. You may be able to connect your TV2 out to your DVDO scaler if it has two inputs and simply use the swap button on your remote when your receiver is in single user mode. That could be a feasible option, but may be more trouble than changing the HD format. I apologize I can’t give you more information than this.


----------



## TiVoPrince (May 10, 2007)

*My list *
includes in no particular order...

1. Call home and get updates via ethernet, die all you telcos die.
2. Display time status bar when I press play. Does any other DVR not do this.
3. User selectable, time elapsed or time remaining. #1 TiVoPrincess request.
4. USB (additive) storage. More channels means we need (lots) more storage.
5. Group recordings. The 'My Recordings' list can get difficult to manage.
6. When deleting recordings 'yes' on confirm as default (at least user selectable).
7. Conflict resolution screen, show me my options and let me choose events.
8. Native resolution selectable (I have a 720P hostile TV, so not really for me).


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

TiVoPrince,

1. Dish receivers have never used the phone line for updates (7100 is a limited circumstances exception). Updates come across the satellite.

2. It really boggles my mind that _this_ is the #1 new feature poll choice (the other poll) when you can already see the time remaining by pressing the Cancel key.

4 & 5. Both are coming.

7. Absolutely! How am I to know if I should allow the automatic resolution to take place if I can't see what the conflict is!? More often than not, it's not what I would have chosen.


----------



## TiVoPrince (May 10, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> TiVoPrince,
> 
> 1. Dish receivers have never used the phone line for updates (7100 is a limited circumstances exception). Updates come across the satellite.


*Perhaps*
I phrased this request incorrectly. Eliminate the need for phone line and conduct all 'telco business' via ethernet. I would love to eliminate my practically unused land line without penalty...


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

TiVoPrince said:


> *Perhaps*
> I phrased this request incorrectly. Eliminate the need for phone line and conduct all 'telco business' via ethernet. I would love to eliminate my practically unused land line without penalty...


Consider the DISH customer that views and pays bills via DISH online and who has no ethernet connection. The information currently is exchanged over a secure phone modem connection. Current account information is downloaded via the modem and the customer can choose to pay this by entering credit card information and having it uplinked via the secure phone line modem.

Other functions also use a secure phone modem to exchange data with the DISH servers. Ethernet without a phone line would imply your DISH system would have the ability to uplink as well as downlink information....not cool nor desirable from a security viewpoint.

Keep the phone line connected to the DISH receiver!!


----------



## rocky01 (Mar 20, 2005)

How about more intelligent scaling of native 4:3 picture to widescreen 16:9 aspect ratio, i.e. no big heads or silly putty effects?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Add independent picture formating for TV1's SD outputs (similar to the 811 and 211) Right now all TV1 outputs display the same picture format.

For HD Channels on TV1's SD Outputs, the format options should be:
Letterbox, Squeeze, Crop

This should also be changed for TV2's Output as well, currently the format options for HD channels are:
Normal (It's really a squeeze) and Letterbox. A crop mode should be added when the TV2 view wants to watch an HD channel that's showing 4:3 content.


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

Allow both USB ports to be used simultaneously. I can then keep my EHD plugged into the back while I pop in a USB thumb drive into the front port to pass in photos.

Allow for mp3 content to be loaded similarly to jpgs. Create photo slideshow with user selected background audio.

USB keyboard & mouse.

USB optical drive support for dvd playback primarily.

Use the ethernet for LAN streaming from local PC to the receiver for viewing/listening.


----------



## kinglerch (Aug 29, 2007)

I wasn't sure where this post would best fit, but I found a lame problem in the otherwise great 622. When you choose to record something new that overlaps with something already scheduled, it warns you that the previously scheduled shows won't record. That's fine. But if you later choose not to record this new show, the previously scheduled shows still show "skipped by user". 

The worst example of this was when I wanted to record a digital OTA channel for a while. In the 622 menu, the digital channel is a single program several weeks in length. I pushed record, accepted previously scheduled shows would be skipped, and then stopped recording a few hours later. For the next several weeks, all of my OTA schedule says "skipped by user" even though nothing is set to record anymore.

Summary: If the 622 is smart enough to remove a show from the recording schedule when something new is added, it should be smart enough to put the removed shows back if that new show is later removed.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

And I would like to be able to specify to always skip a particular episode. If you tell the 622 to skip an episode, if the same episode is on again at a different time, you have to go through and skip it over and over and over.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep, the darn thing should just always know what I want it to do so I don't have to tell it exactly what I want. I want it to just guess at what I wanted and I want it to always guess right too!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> Yep, the darn thing should just always know what I want it to do so I don't have to tell it exactly what I want. I want it to just guess at what I wanted and I want it to always guess right too!


Now THAT would be ideal!!!!:lol:


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> Yep, the darn thing should just always know what I want it to do so I don't have to tell it exactly what I want. I want it to just guess at what I wanted and I want it to always guess right too!


If you find it let me know ..... I will marry it..! ;o)


----------



## kinglerch (Aug 29, 2007)

Seriously though, the requests weren't anything like "_I want it to just guess at what I wanted_". If it was a computer program, there could be many more customizations:

- Record the "new" episode on the HD channel if the same episode is available there
- Only record the "new" episode if it is 9pm, otherwise it is likely mislabled.
- Keep at most 11 episodes of x program
- Don't record episodes that are on the external HD
- If an episode had to be skipped due to another program taking precidence, record the second showing if it is rebroadcast later

There are many possibilities, none of which requires the box to "guess" at anything.


----------



## acrosby (Oct 30, 2006)

I would like to see a feature in the two minute warning of an upcoming recording that would allow you change the recording's tuner. Many times I am watching a program when a time is about to fire off. No one is watching the other tuner and no other recordings are set to go on the other tuner. 

Currently I have to watch the recording, some other recording, or go to the other TV to see what I was watching. Needless to say this is for dual TV mode.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Working in dual mode, I thought of something, that is probably a big change, but would make things more versatile. It would be really awesome if you could view and control TV1 from TV2 and vice versa via the pip feature so that you have some single mode functionality, being able to watch one thing and record another with out having to actually walk to another room, you just bring up that other room.

Right now you can only watch TV1 from TV2 but you can't do anything with it.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Switch from dual to single mode and back again via the remote (Discrete code)

yes!

One-button on the remote for change of format (1080i/720p/480p/etc) (Discrete code)

yes!


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I would like to see a "auto mode" in addition to "single mode" and "dual mode".

The idea of the "auto mode" is simple.

"auto mode"

Force single mode when other system is idle. In "auto mode" act as "dual mode" when both systems are in use.

If the main system is in use and recording in the background then the second system acts the same as "dual mode". 

If the main system is not in use "idle" and recoring in the background then the second system acts the same as "single mode".


----------



## fredpb (Aug 30, 2007)

I would like to be able to select which tuner to use for a recording on my 622. Many times the machine will select tuner 2, which is not hidef, for my HD recordings. What a hassle to correct this.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Both tuners record in high def.


----------



## ITSec_Guy (Sep 23, 2007)

I have one to add to the list! I think it would be pretty nice if we could connect multiple EHD via a hub and select where you want a program to record (internal HDD, EHD #1, EHD #2, etc....)

I record random crap that I have no intention of watching right now to hold me over during the draught that is summer time television ... It would be nice if I could automatically record "Human Weapon"  straight to EHD #2 but have my episodes of Heros show up on my internal HDD.

Just a thought...


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a couple of suggestions related to searches:

1) When you do a search (for example: Tennis), you get a list of everything that matches that string. However, I might have already set up "ATP Tennis" or "WTA Tennis" or "Wheelchair tennis" to record. It would be great if shows on the "Tennis" list have something (a red dot?) indicating which shows are already set up to record.

2) Using the search button to get the current highlighted show's name into the search field is great. However, it doesn't seem to work for Dishpass. I often search for something using the handy-handy string fill in feature, then realize I need to create a Dishpass for this instead. This requires spelling out the string again in the Dishpass window. How about at least a "create Dishpass" button in the search screen, which takes you to the DP screen and fills in the text?


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Two enhancements that I don't think I have seen discussed:

1) DishPass needs to be enhanced to include themes as part of the criteria. 

e.g. I currently have a dishpass set up to find the movie "The Score". Unfoturnately, this generates 2 daily timers for "The Score" which is on twice a day on the Northern Arizona University House (NAUHS) channel. If we could specify a movie theme like a search, it solve this problem for me. I may be able to get rid of it by using a lock, but I think the theme would be more elegant.

2) When manually skipping an event, there should be an option to "Skip All" events with the same name same time period. This is again related to dishpass. 

e.g. If I have a dishpass set up to find the movie "Erin Brockovich" with HD preference and the movie comes up on TNT, it correctly generates an event on TNTHD mapdown 138. If I don't want it because I prefer to record a version without commercials, I will skip this event. Unfortunately, skipping this event on TNTHD (138mapdown) creates another even on TNTHD 9420. Skipping this 2nd event generates a third event on TNT (SD) 138. 3 skips to get rid of one event (3 different channels). Only one shows up to be recorded at a time. Skip All would get rid of them all with one button push. 

I use dishpass a lot and like the functionality. Just wish it gave more options to limit what it picks up.


----------



## Dobe (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm trying to decide whether to switch from D* to DISH. I have a 3 year old Sony D* HD 300 receiver, but I now want a DVR.

D*'s HR 20 has been a disaster for others in my family. My dad is on his 5th unit ... or so. I loose track!

Native resolution pass-through is a must for me. I want to send the native signal to an external video processor, so it can do the de-interlacing and scaling. I don't want the DVR doing the processing.

Is there any good evidence that this feature may offered in the 622/722 in the near future ... next 6 months? If not, does anyone know why Dish is holding back on adding this feature. Thanks.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

We were supposed to have had native resolution pass-through around the end of summer 2006.
See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/Tech0605.htm.


----------



## Dobe (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks. That's not very encouraging.


----------



## Dobe (Mar 5, 2007)

Interesting. I wonder what's causing the delay?



> Tech Forum Summary, 5/8/06
> 
> Rodney: Native resolution pass-through on the HD receivers - why have you not implemented this?
> Dan: Look for it in the near future, maybe this summer. It was overlooked, not aware of at least his level. "I'll get that done".


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Could be a lot of things. Priorities are always changing.. My guess is EHD, DishOnline, and WebScheduling have sucked up the development resources. Hopefully this feature has not dropped off the table because it is one I would like to see implemented.


----------



## epontius (Jul 19, 2007)

I'd like the ability to choose the scaling for the RF modulator output (squeeze, letterbox, crop...) being an OAR nut. I have my 622 set for single mode, but have the RF output connected to a home distribution to feed the signal to the other rooms in the house (I'm rarely in two rooms at once). Currently only having one widescreen TV and the 4x3 SD TV's don't have the ability to letterbox the anamorphic image, I'm stuck watching distorted images. Currently, the only work around is to switch to Dual mode.

Erik


----------

